# waxworm media



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm having trouble finding glycerine locally, (but is it really necessary?)

What brand of glycerine do you use? I have found this stuff by NOW! foods online:

http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B00028MLIE ... d_i=507846


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Doug,
Here's a link to the supplier I used for glycerin. A 10lb bottle is about 1 gallon.

http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-soaperschoice/Web_store/web_store.cgi?keywords=Glycerin+Vegetable

EricG.NH


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

Try a your local craft(large chain stores are generally cheap) or health food store . Online may be cheaper depending on shipping cost. Some walmarts carry it and some don't.


Sean


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

If I can find it in Siren, WI, you should be able to find it bout anywhere!

Ask the local drug store. It is usually found in either the laxative or skin care isle.

Alternatively, I've heard bees' wax is the natural alternative, if you can find that, I would use that instead.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

is the laxative kind safe to use? :lol:


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

As long as it says 100% vegetable glycerin, you're good to...uhhh...go.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

haha Brian. :lol: 

I found a small bottle today from "Wild Oats" grocery store (organic foods). Only 4 oz. @ five bucks, but I would have paid the same for shipping.

I got my waxworm culture today in the mail. How do I feed them out without the moths getting everywhere?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

about how productive are they? I haven't really seen that much. Really, only enough to give a single frog one or two every now and then, doesn't seem very substantial production so far.

What temp do you keep them at? I heard 86 is a good temperature.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Depends on what type of waxworms you got. I usually use the greater waxworms and they produce thousands in 1 culture. If I get too many - or they get too big I either give them away or sell some at a show...or give them to the dogs or cats...they seem to love them for some reason :? 

I stopped using the lesser wax worms because they produce slower and will turn into moths in the tanks. I always had moths flying around.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

well, I've figured out moths aren't too inclided to fly like indian mealmoths. They generally stay on the cardboard to lay eggs on and I can remove it easily.

But yeah, that has become a problem with productivity. I had the same issue with RFB which is why I went with mealworms. 

But trying to dig them out for a measily grub isn't very easy compared to just sifting a culture for food like mealworms or RFB.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, having to hand pick the worms is the thing I didn't like about waxworms, and the fact that they grow way fast.
I used the ones from the bait shop to start my colony.
You can knock out the moths for a short time by sticking the colony in the fridge for a few minutes.
In the book I got my recipe from, it said to use waxed paper accordian folded as an egg laying site.
I kept my cultures in my hot water heater closet, stays in the mid to high 80's in there.
Usually, once I would about give up on the waxworm cultures, and forget about them, a little later they would be teaming with them.


----------

